# Macbook Pro 13" 2011 vs. i7 Desktop von 2009



## Sesfontain (5. April 2012)

Moin,

im Moment plane ich, mir ein Macbook( http://www.amazon.de/Apple-MacBook-...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1333633591&sr=1-1) 
zwecks Djing mit Traktor zuzulegen, da mein aktueller Rechner (Core i7 920, GTX285, 6Gb ram,) zu klobig ist.

Hierbei wirft sich mir die Frage auf, ob das Macbook Pro deutlich langsamer ist als mein derzeitiger PC, oder vielleicht sogar schneller?

Gruß,
Ses


----------



## Tiz92 (5. April 2012)

Hardwaremäßig in jeder Hinsicht sehr deutlich langsamer. Zocken kannst du mit Apple ja sowieso fast nichts.


----------



## Sesfontain (5. April 2012)

Es soll als Desktopersatz fungieren, Mails, Surfen, Videos, Filme, vieeeeel Musik, Traktor (DJ), spielen ist nicht wirklich geplant.
Daher geht es mir ums Betriebstempo, nicht unbedingt um Spiele oder Extrembenchmarkanwendungen.


----------



## Ezio (5. April 2012)

Bei 2D Anwendungen wirst du da keinen Unterschied merken, außer den Komfort von OS X. Für noch mehr speed bietet sich natürlich eine SSD an...


----------



## AeroX (6. April 2012)

Da wird er nicht viel langsamer sein würd ich Sägen. Mit SSD geht da noch was schneller


----------



## skyw8lk3r (6. April 2012)

mal so als kleiner vergleich in den Cinebench CPU Punkte


intel core i5 2415m 2,30ghz
2.35 Punkte 


Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3,2 GHZ 

3.27 Punkte


ich hab den Vorgänger von dem was du dir rausgesucht hast 



trotz des Punkte unterschied merk ich nicht wirklich nen Unterschied beim surfen, mail schreiben, Fotos schauen oder so.


Spiele laufen natürlich auf dem Desktop. Dafür ist das Macbook nicht wirklich ausgelegt mit der HD3000 Grafikeinheit. Aber so schlecht ist die nun auch  nicht. Hab ab und an mal NFS Most Wanted auf dem Macbook gespielt. 
Youtube Videos in Full-HD sind auch absolut kein Problem


Falls noch Fragen sind immer los


----------



## Sesfontain (7. April 2012)

dankesehr, das war mir wichtig 

eine andere frage die mich noch beschäftigt:
gerüchten zufolge soll im juni die produktion /release der neuen 2012er 13" mbp's beginnen, diese sollen mit ivy bridge ausgestattet sein.
lohnt es sich auf ivy bridge und ein eventuell höher aufgelöstes display zu warten, oder sollte ich nun bei einem günstigen angebot (850 ein 13" 2011 pro in der basisaustattung) zuschlagen?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (7. April 2012)

850€ ist natürlich nen guter preis.

Ich hab letztes jahr im september meins für 899 gekauft, was immerhon 250€ weniger als bei apple direkt war.

Ob du wartest musst du entscheiden aber falls überhaupt so ein hochaufgelöstes display kommt dann ist das bestimmt ne feine sache


----------



## Infin1ty (7. April 2012)

Ein MacBook ist schon etwas überteuert, und für's Zocken
absolut nicht geeignet, da wird kein Spiel wirklich drauf laufen.
Vorteile bietet dir ein Mac auch nicht, ich würde das MacBook
nur kaufen wenn du OS X wirklich magst.

Ich nutze Windows und Mac Parallel und das einzige was mir
an OS X wirklich besser gefällt ist das es komplett durchgestyled ist 
Und es müllt etwas weniger zu, wenn man es mit Fremdprogrammen
zustopft wird es aber ganz genau so langsam wie Windows.

Warum hast du überhaupt ein MacBook in Betracht gezogen ?

Nochmal:
Handfeste Vorteile bietet es dir nicht, ist einfach
ne Bauchsache. Wenn du sagst ich will OS X dann mach
es, wenn du es bloß machst weil du auf die "OS X ist
viiiieeel besser als Kack windows Propaganda" reingefallen
bist beschäftige dich erstmal mit OS X.

Geh am besten in nen Apple Store und spiel mal etwas mit 
einem Mac dort rum.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. April 2012)

Sesfontain schrieb:
			
		

> dankesehr, das war mir wichtig
> 
> eine andere frage die mich noch beschäftigt:
> gerüchten zufolge soll im juni die produktion /release der neuen 2012er 13" mbp's beginnen, diese sollen mit ivy bridge ausgestattet sein.
> lohnt es sich auf ivy bridge und ein eventuell höher aufgelöstes display zu warten, oder sollte ich nun bei einem günstigen angebot (850 ein 13" 2011 pro in der basisaustattung) zuschlagen?



Also ich persönlich warte auf die neuen MacBooks bevor ich zuschlage. Die Grafikeinheit von Ivy wird schon deutlich schneller werden und ein höher aufgelöstes Display wäre auch klasse, auch wenn das bedeutet, dass viel der zusätzlichen HD4000 Performance wieder verloren geht.
Zum Thema MacOS. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr meinen ersten Mac gekauft und habe Windows mittlerweile nur noch auf meinem Gaming Rechner. MacOS überzeugt meiner Meinung nach in vielen, vielen Details deutlich mehr als Windows. Es macht immer wieder aufs Neue Spaß mit MacOS zu arbeiten. Klar, jeder muss das selber für sich beurteilen, aber MacOS ist für mich persönlich in der Summe der Eigenschaften eine Klasse besser als Win.
Natürlich braucht die Umgewöhnung aber etwas Zeit, so leicht zugänglich OSX auch ist.


----------



## Sesfontain (7. April 2012)

@Infinty: Letztes Jahr musste ich während des Praktikums 3 Wochen lang mit Macs arbeiten. Was mich dabei sehr positiv überrascht hat, war der Workflow. Während die Windowsnotebooks, die wir zuhause haben trotz deutlich besserer Hardware in Windows 'ruckeln' und weniger flüssig arbeiten, war selbst der viel viel ältere iMac flüssiger bei der Arbeit. Gleiches galt auch für den MacMini, an dem ich dort gearbeitet habe, Arbeiten ging flüssiger und angenehmer.
Weiterhin kann ich das Betriebssystem jederzeit bei meinem Bruder testen, welcher ein 13" MBP (2010) hat.
Für die Arbeit als DJ bringt Mac ebenfalls Vorteile.
Unter Windows hatte ich gerade Dienstag lästige Audioaussetzer, angeblich sei die CPU zu stark belastet worden sein (Wer's glaubt) - unter Mac ist mir das noch nicht ein Mal passiert.
Oft wird gesagt, für Djing sei OSX besser, und da ich eh ein Notebook benötige, warum nicht einen Mac?
Zugegeben, die Dinger sehen im stabilen Unibody auch einfach deutlich besser als jedes WinNotebook aus  

@Cook: Danke für die Meinung, so werde ich's wahrscheinlich auch machen, wenn ebay kein Superangebot ausspuckt.


----------



## Infin1ty (7. April 2012)

> war selbst der viel viel ältere iMac flüssiger bei der Arbeit.



Das ist ein Vorteil für OS X, denn es wird
perfekt auf die HW abgestimmt. 

Das Macs flüssiger arbeiten hängt aber auch damit
zu tun, dass sie kaum Zusatzprogramme benötigen und
sie so weniger zumüllen. Müll nen Mac voll und er wird
genau so langsam wie ein vollgemüllter Windows
PC. (Merke ich an meinem MacBook selber, mein iMac ist pfeilschnell)
Nur um mal ein paar Vorurteile auszuräumen.



> Für die Arbeit als DJ bringt Mac ebenfalls Vorteile.
> Unter Windows hatte ich gerade Dienstag lästige Audioaussetzer,  angeblich sei die CPU zu stark belastet worden sein (Wer's glaubt) -  unter Mac ist mir das noch nicht ein Mal passiert.


Ich kenne einige die hobbymäßig auflegen und der einzige wirkliche
Grund nen Mac zu nehmen ist, dass sie weniger abstürzen
als ein zugemülltes Win Notebook. Merk ich an mir selber,
mein OS X ist viel weniger zugemüllt als mein Windows
PC. Liegt daran dass OS X besser ausgestattet ist.

Zum Thema Audioaussetzer: Externes Audiointerface ist Pflicht,
dann kann sowas nicht passieren. Ich kenne genug Leute die mit nem
Windows Notebook auflegen und die haben solche Probleme nicht.



> Oft wird gesagt, für Djing sei OSX besser, und da ich eh ein Notebook benötige, warum nicht einen Mac?


...Und für Foto- und Videobearbeitung und alles Kreative auch. Glaub mir, das ist kompletter
Nonsens. Liegt einfach daran dass einige Künstler immer alternativ sein wollten
und als Mac noch nicht Mainstream war nen Mac gekauft haben - und daraus
ist dann die Stammtischparole "Mac = Non Plus Ultra für alles kreative entstanden" 



> Zugegeben, die Dinger sehen im stabilen Unibody auch einfach deutlich besser als jedes WinNotebook aus


Gängiges Voruteil, das Unibody Gehäuse hält sogar weniger aus,
da es nicht besonders dick ist. Wenn's dir um Stabilität geht guck
dich z.b. bei Lenovo um. 

Ich will dich nicht davon abhalten ein MacBook zu kaufen,
sondern dir nur helfen abzuwägen und einige typische nichtige
Argumente bzw. Vorurteile aufzuzeigen  Denn ein Mac ist nicht unbedingt besser,
sondern einfach nur anders. Vor und Nachteile haben sowohl Windows als auch OS X.

Nichts desto trotz: Wenn du von OS X überzeugt bist,
dann kauf dir ein Macbook.  Sei dir aber bewusst das
ein Windows Notebook das Gleiche kann und weniger kostet.
(Vorliebe für OS X oder Win außen vor gelassen.)

P.S: Was für Genres legst du eigentlich auf ?


----------



## Sesfontain (7. April 2012)

Danke für den post, sehr sachliche Dar-/Klarstellung 
Externes Interface ist da, ich benutze hierzu den Traktor Kontrol S4 (hat eine Integrierte Soundkarte, die einer aus der Traktor Audio Reihe gleichkommt), die Aussetzer kamen auch erst häufig, seit ich im Internet livestreame, also mit Webcam etc. Aus diesem Grund vermute ich mal, dass es mit dem PC zusammenhängt. Mit dem MBP meines Bruder hatten wir das nie.
An Stilen lege ich, Dubstep, Drumstep, DnB, aber auch Glitch oder Electro (sowas; Deekline - Shake The Pressure (Trumpdisco Remix) - YouTube) auf.

Gut faktisch ist dann also so gut wie keins, außer das begrenzt geltende Workflow+ Style, sowie Absturz-Argument pro Mac.
Trotzdem tendiere ich noch zum macbook, Win & Mobil passt für mich nicht zusammen...


----------



## Infin1ty (8. April 2012)

Kenne wirklich einige die mit nem Windows auflegen und die haben keine
Probleme. Die müllen das aber auch nicht so zu. 

Dann viel Spaß mit deinem MacBook, melde dich mal wenn du es hast


----------



## Sesfontain (11. April 2012)

So, ich sollte mich ja mal melden.
Bei eBay habe ich heute ein gut aussehendes Angebot ergattert, Artikelnr. 110853566891 .
Was haltet ihr davon? Ich bekäme es für 850 Euro.


----------



## Pommes (11. April 2012)

Hm.... an sich ganz in Ordnung.

Jedoch kommen in den nächsten Wochen vermutlich die neuen MacBook Pro Serien, dessen Aussehen und technischen Eigenschaften (Ivy) komplett anders sein sollen.
Je nach Preisgestaltung dieser Geräte wird sich dann erst erkennen lassen, ob die Auktion ein guter Schuss ist/ war.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (12. April 2012)

Naja wenn ich mit apple's preispolitik anschaue geht das neuste modell wohl auch für 1149€ über den Tisch, also hat er 300€ gespart. Die verbaute Technik hat ja trotzdem mehr als genug leistung


----------



## turbosnake (12. April 2012)

Ich würde auch mal hierreinschauen:Generalüberholter Mac - Mac günstig online - Apple Store (Deutschland)


----------



## Sesfontain (23. April 2012)

kleines update, mac ist seit genau einer woche da.
er gefällt mir immer mehr und es ist eine freude, damit zu arbeiten.
seinen ersten gig hat er bereits mit bravour hinter sich gebracht, weitere folgen.
auch sonst ist alles problemlos bisher.


----------



## AeroX (23. April 2012)

Sesfontain schrieb:
			
		

> kleines update, mac ist seit genau einer woche da.
> er gefällt mir immer mehr und es ist eine freude, damit zu arbeiten.
> seinen ersten gig hat er bereits mit bravour hinter sich gebracht, weitere folgen.
> auch sonst ist alles problemlos bisher.



Glückwunsch zum neuen lappi  

Ich denke du hast die richtige Wahl getroffen. 


MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (23. April 2012)

Glückwunsch auch von mir. Freut mich das du zufrieden bist 
Macs sind schon was Feines


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. April 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Ein MacBook ist schon etwas überteuert,


 
Im Bereich 15" und 17" stimme ich dir zu.
Das 13er geht P/L mässig schon klar.


----------

